# Encouragement



## Powder keg (Jan 13, 2008)

Ounce in a while I hear a newbie mention that they built a engine. Even though they are excited that they built it and it runs great they are somewhat reluctant to show it to other modelers. They think that their skill level might not be up to par with someone that has been doing this for 30+ years. Especially on a forum like this with so many great people. I think with 100% of modelers, we are our own worst critic. We think that there is always something that we could do better. Usually we are right and we do it on our next model. Thats how all these old guys got so good:O) I would like to encourage those people to post some pictures here. Everyone has to start somewhere. My first engine was a simple rotary valve job. But I was so excited when it ran. My wife got sick of hearing about it:O) Here is a quick picture of it in all its glory:O) 






I lost the plans for this years ago, If anyone has them I would really like a copy:O) I know I changed it a bit but you can recognize it by the copper tube on top.

Later, Wes


----------



## 1Kenny (Jan 14, 2008)

Wes,

Good for you for bringing up this topic. I have enjoyed looking at all the models that have been posted and would like to see more too. All engines are worthy here.

Kenny


----------



## zig 2007 (Jan 14, 2008)

this is my first steamer 
http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/...ckthis/?action=view&current=14-01-08_1759.jpg

http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/...ckthis/?action=view&current=14-01-08_1758.jpg

http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/...this/?action=view&current=14-01-08_1757-1.jpg


----------



## old-biker-uk (Jan 14, 2008)

Some of mine  here.
Mark


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey zig,
Thanks for posting pictures. I like the name of your photobucket album. You're not from Australia by any chance are you? Those guys down under seem to like loooooong names!! ;D

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## zig 2007 (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah im from down under


----------



## gilessim (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey! old biker, that's some nice work there!, I'm from Somerset aswell, but now I live in Italy, where be to, thy?......Giles


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 14, 2008)

Great job on those engines, Guy's. They look good. Anyone else have any to share?

Wes


----------



## shred (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's the first engine I built (Dave Goodfellow's Brassy Babe, with some mods) The nut is ~1" across the flats-- biggest bit of brass Home Depot had . It's a good one for a beginner, very forgiving and the plans are free.


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey old-biker-uk, There was a book a while back on wall engines. Did you get the plans out of it for your engine? I missed my chance to get it. 

Wes


----------



## wareagle (Jan 14, 2008)

Great thread! Wes is right that any and all engines are welcome here. Don't be bashful for your efforts if they fall short of someone else's in appearance or complexity. We all are nuts (no pun intended) for this stuff!


----------



## Tom T (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is one i built it will crush a 12 pack in a minute.Its suppose to look like a old hit and miss engine. Its powered by a 5s Briggs. That a nice engine wes.


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice can smasher. I know of one other member that has one. Hopefully He'll post a picture(wink) His is a hand cranker. 

Wes


----------



## old-biker-uk (Jan 15, 2008)

Giles - I live in a small village just outside Taunton. We have an old house that stays up only because the woodworm are holding hands.

Wes - Haven't come across that book. I saw a model by the late Mr Tidy on the SMEE stand at a Model Engineer Exhib. years ago. A friend in our club turned up a GA drawing & I made the model from that, working up a few detail drgs of my own.
PM me if you are interested & I will send scans (or if you are on dial-up I can post some hard copy)
Mark


----------



## rake60 (Jan 15, 2008)

My first running engine was built with nothing but a drill press.
It ran on the first attempt and I was hooked.





It wasn't exactly a _*smooth*_ runner, but it ran! 
[youtube=425,350]vrOUH-V8urg[/youtube]

Rick


----------



## SignalFailure (Jan 18, 2008)

Is that a 'McCabe runner' Rick?


----------



## rake60 (Jan 18, 2008)

SignalFailure  said:
			
		

> Is that a 'McCabe runner' Rick?



It was a rather crude attempt at one anyway. 

It is a very good and easy plan for a first engine.
McCabe Runner Plans

Rick


----------

